# Saint Clairsville, OH- Leonard, M, Blk/Tan- 9days



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Did see this guy posted any where....says he is a mix, but he looks like a PB GSD to me just really skinny.













Leonard

Breed: German Shepherd Dog 
Age: Adult
Gender: Male 
Size: Large
hasShots, 

Shelter: Belmont County Animal Shelter 
45244 National Road 
Saint Clairsville, OH
Shelter dog ID: Leonard
Contact tel: 740-695-4708 
Contact name: Belmont County Animal Shelter 
Contact email: [email protected]

About Leonard Hi there. My name is Leonard. I am a 4 year old German Shepherd mix who needs a home. I had one, but lucky for me, I was removed from it. My former family decided they no longer wanted me. Instead of bringing me to a shelter or trying to find me a good home, they decided to tie me outside without any shelter and starve me to death. So as you can imagine, when someone finally reported them, I was very hungry and very cold. But life is looking up and hopefully, I will only be here a short time before someone seems me and falls in love. I would love to experience what real love and affection are. Come see me or call the shelter about me. The shelter is open 7 days a week. Daily hours are 10-3, M/W hours are 10-6. Out of state adoptions are welcomed. Adoption applications are available on line at http://www.bcarl.org. Woof. 
Don't adopt just because you feel sorry for Leonard! 
Adoption should be a well thought out decision, it's a lifetime commitment. 

*Leonard has 9 days left to live!*


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

this guy is safe!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

same dog as "lenny", now it seems to be unclear what's going on with lenny.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

I did contact the shelter both by VMM and email - no response - but this was before I thought he was safe with a rescue.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSDTrainthis guy is safe!


Pls clarify; I received email from Last Hope several weeks ago that he was safe in a new home; yet he is listed on Dogs in Danger as being PTS on 2/6 and Verna at shelter has said he is still at shelter.

Where are you getting your info that he is safe?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Just left a message with shelter, they are closed due to weather but are checking messages. Told them I need to get to bottom of this and do they have Lenny and.if so, will they release to rescue.

Dammit!!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Below is response from Pat Lukos of Last Hope:

I am Pat and he is here at my house safe. He has been here for months getting rehabilitated from emaciation and flea dermatitis. He is available for adoption now but he is in no danger at all. Pat LukosSecretary Last Hope Safe Haven

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

ok now i am even more confused, i just got this email from the shelter:


There is lots of confusion over this dog. Our dogs name is Leonard & yes he is on DID & is still at the shelter. He is food aggressive.

---------------------------------------------------------------

do you think we could be dealing with 2 different dogs here or is this definately the same dog the last hope took in???


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.dogsindanger.com/dog.jsp?did=1230078365728

Does LHSH have a picture of the dog they saved? That may answer the questions.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

I think the other post was updated the dog they have it's name was Lenny but they changed it now to Lester and that there were two dogs named Lenny at the shelter at the same time, that is what dogsaver came up with yesterday. I do believe this dog is still there.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Actually, there weren't two Lennys at the same shelter. There may have been two Lenny's but not at the same place. At least that's what I figured out from all that. A Lenny that was very skinny (could explain any food guarding) was still there. 

Even the confusion was confusing. 

Do we know for sure these dogs (?) are safe? Isn't there another one at this shelter? 

Are there threads that can be merged? That might help. 

I hope I didn't confuse things more-I was just trying to suggest merging threads and keeping this Lenny and the other Lenny that is also this Lenny in the right forum until he is safe.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I agree.....maybe he should be moved out of follow-up until he is out of the shelter.......


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

this Lenny is not safe and is still at the rescue per Verna's e-mail to me.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Here is the other Lenny thread: 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&topic=70953

If they were merged (and not one locked) all the information could be followed.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

not safe...and still at the shelter.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Bump....


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

http://www.dogsindanger.com/dog.jsp?did=1230078365728

Moving back to URGENT


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Is there a plan in place for this boy?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Okay - long story short on this Lenny:

I was told by Pat at Last Hope that she had Lenny from Belmont at her house. Contacted her again after several members were told by shelter he was still there. Last Hope took Lester from Richland Co and renamed him Lenny (I saw a pic of the dog she has and it's a different dog). But I did get another email from Last Hope that they were making plans to take Lenny from Belmont; however, below ie email I received today from Verna (shelter) stating that NO ONE has come forward for Lenny even though he is paid for.

BOTTOM LINE: LENNY IS STILL IN DANGER


From: "Verna Painter" <[email protected]>Add sender to Contacts To: [email protected]c: "'Verna Painter'" <[email protected]>

Pam , I don’t know. I have no app. On him from Last Hope. I sure hope they rescue him. He’s already been paid for from a funding organization


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

This poor boy has 4 days left.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

This is horrible! All this time I thought he had been saved!


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I thought so too. heartbreaking-


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

I hope he has an angel on his side, poor boy


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

4 days??? I can't get this poor guy out of my head. He looks so defeated







And that heavy ole chain around his neck... 
I know it may be a long shot but is there anybody nearby that could do a quick evaluation on him?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I did speak with the lady at the shelter back in December who said he had a wonderful disposition-just was very skinny and needed alot of attention.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Lenny needs help people-surely we can come up with something for him. Its just not right for him to not have a chance at a happy life


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Bump, can anyone help this poor dog?


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

Called the shelter and left a message concerning the status of Leonard. Hoping my call is returned and I will update when I know more.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Maria: Please check your email. Darcy


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

I spoke to a woman from the shelter today. Leonard is still available. He is said to be food aggressive. Gee I wonder why







. He gets along with a female at the shelter, but it is unknown how he is with any of the other dogs. She reports that other than being skinny, he does not appear to have any health issues. He is HW(-)!
I'm trying to work on something for this guy, but it really comes down to how he is with other dogs.
I'll keep all posted.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

fyi - he has two threads going...here's the other link...as there has been other info posted there...i.e. some offers...etc......

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=897328&page=1&gonew=1#UNREAD


----------

